# Where to buy wool



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi everyone. I would like some information on where to buy my wool. I live in South Wales, near Cardiff. I have tried a few places near by. I want something special, my son is getting married next year, late spring, and I want to make a shawl for me and maybe a throw for him and his girlfriend. I want something luxury. Need to feel and see it before I buy. Don't trust colours on the Internet and you can't feel it. My husband is happy to drive me around looking for more yarn for my sash, so even if it's a few hours away we don't mind. I have tried looking for some wool fairs that may be on but not having much luck. I know about the Alexander Palace one, may try to get there if I can find someone to come. Husband don't fancy an overnighter in London. Would be grateful for any info. Thanks


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hi there my name is angela

I live near Cardiff and you were asking about where to buy wool from and shall I tell you I have a few places which im very happy with in the past
I buy from shaws in Penarth 
biology in barry (well that's just off Cardiff road)
also I go on marriners wool on the line which is part of shaws and I must say when I have ordered from them in the past well I order and within a few days it arrives great service well iv never had any problems

if you are not sure about where biology is I will explain if you give me a pm with your email and I will be glad to help you

angela your friend



Catlady45 said:


> Hi everyone. I would like some information on where to buy my wool. I live in South Wales, near Cardiff. I have tried a few places near by. I want something special, my son is getting married next year, late spring, and I want to make a shawl for me and maybe a throw for him and his girlfriend. I want something luxury. Need to feel and see it before I buy. Don't trust colours on the Internet and you can't feel it. My husband is happy to drive me around looking for more yarn for my sash, so even if it's a few hours away we don't mind. I have tried looking for some wool fairs that may be on but not having much luck. I know about the Alexander Palace one, may try to get there if I can find someone to come. Husband don't fancy an overnighter in London. Would be grateful for any info. Thanks


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi, thanks. I have bought from Shaws in our town but they only have basic wool, nothing luxury. I have bought some nice wool from Biology, James C Brett stuff. I have been to John Lewis in Cardiff but they don't have a very big selection either. I didn't know about Mariner online, will give them a look. Thanks again


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Why not contact www.loveknitting.com look on their website and they give a phone number where you can call them to discuss what you are looking for. The staff all sound very knowledgeable


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hi there catlady45

I hope the information I give you will help you 
can I ask where to do you live as I do have a few more places to get wool but im not sure where about you are and if you no the places 
park cresent 
cornerswell road

if you need to no I will explain how to get there

or if you pm me with your email if you want me to email more

how long have you been crocheting/knitting 
as im looking for crochet baby cocoon/bunting hat booties mittens and a miltered blanket and all easy ones to make as im fairly new and have dyslexia

love angela your friend



Catlady45 said:


> Hi, thanks. I have bought from Shaws in our town but they only have basic wool, nothing luxury. I have bought some nice wool from Biology, James C Brett stuff. I have been to John Lewis in Cardiff but they don't have a very big selection either. I didn't know about Mariner online, will give them a look. Thanks again


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Try Deramores and Black Sheep,they both carry luxury yarns and have fantastic service.Lindseymary


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Undy Yarn Crafts in Magor.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi, thanks to all for suggestions. I have looked on Deramores and Loveknitting sites but not Black Sheep, will do that next. I have been to the Undy store which was very good, they have wool and spares for knitting machines, useful as I have borrowed my mums to try, but they did not have what I want, mind you I am not sure what I want! I really want to feel the wool / yarn.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Black sheep has a huge selection and I have seen them at the shows with the products x if you check the web site and have any queries you can contact them direct x
My brother lives in Cardiff nut his wife does not knit so no help with suggestions from them I'm afraid xx


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

How about Collinette yarns - I just know they are in Wales not sure where. Sasha Kagan is in Powys think she does her own yarns. I have used both of these bought at knit & stitch shows & the Collinette I have bought at shows and on line.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks you, I have not here'd of either of those. Will look them up.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh my goodness, Colinette Yarns are beautiful. Too much choice, I may have to raid the piggy bank! Thank you so much for replying to my post. :-D


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Catlady45 said:


> Oh my goodness, Colinette Yarns are beautiful. Too much choice, I may have to raid the piggy bank! Thank you so much for replying to my post. :-D


You're welcome, when you have visited them you can tell me where they are. My sis in law lives near Windsor so we go over by ferry to visit her & I might be able to persuede DH to divert!!!!!


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Just received my parcel from Colinette yarns. They do "Creative Packs" that have a selection of they're different yarns in a choce of colour themes. Also a Silk yarn version. I ordered 1 of each. I am thrilled with them and can't wait to try them out. In the silk pack there were 3 skeins of different colour yarn, I have never used a silk yarn before and it feels lovely. I chose pale colours for the other pack and can't believe the variety of yarns. I will try post a photo tomorrow. Thank you Knitwitgalaxy for the recommendation. 
Happy, happy me. :-D


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

There is very goodshop in cwmavon


----------

